# inspirations



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

so who was it that you first sor that made you sit up and think i want to look like that

for me it was

flavia, still feminie but she had muscle and condition xx


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Flavia stayed with Jo and I for a long weekend, what a lovely lady and easy to get along with.

Her commitment to bodybuilding is incredible, way more than I or most others would or could commit.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

here are some more pictures of flavia some off season ones as well, brazilian girls are born with ass's

xx


----------



## MikeyGG (Apr 12, 2009)

Love him......Hate him...??? Who cares Arnold looked awsome!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

mickeygg said:


> Love him......Hate him...??? Who cares Arnold looked awsome!!!


Arnold is numero uno

xx


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

My inspirations were people I saw when I was younger;

1. Gordon Drummond (Mr Scotland) did a stripagram at my work and I was gobsmacked bcos he was the biggest thing I'd ever seen at 20 years old.

2. Lex Miller (Mr Scotland and Britain), I used to travel into Edinburgh once a week to train for a change of scenery and as I was preparing for my first comp Lex was preparing for the Britain, I was in awe of him when I saw him.

3. Shaun Davies (IFBB Pro), he guest posed at my first 2 shows and his size was mind blowing to me at that time. When I got the chance to speak to him he was still very much one of the boys and a REAL person.

Either fortunately or otherwise I've met Kevin Levrone, Dorian Yates, Shaun Ray, Dexter Jackson, Marcus Ruhl, Ronnie Coleman, Chris Cormier, JD Dawodu, Phil Heath, Evan Centopani, Melvin Anthony, Jay Cutler, Gunter Shlierkamp, Ernie Taylor, Eddie Abbew, all the current British Pro's and more who I've forgotten here and do you know what, some of them were a real disappointment.

I know they were on the road and dieting, some had just come off stage and stuffed themselves others just wanted to get out and party but it would have been nice if the guys who I aspired to look like had been civil to me or not looked down their nose at me when I was introduced to some of them.

Jay and Ronnie were both really nice, regular guys with regular senses of humour. Some of the others were sound and some were ****s but I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Zee1436114538 (Sep 11, 2007)

Mine was and still is Lenda Murray and Iris Kyle, But i came a cross a picture in 2005/6 of Rachel didnt know it was you i saved a picture of you in a pink bikini and thought to my self thats how i want to look. Awesome condition.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

hi Xyleese

was it this photo by any chance










xx


----------



## Zee1436114538 (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes it was . i didnt even know who you were i saved it and kept thinking that is what i want to look like.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

Xyleese said:


> Yes it was . i didnt even know who you were i saved it and kept thinking that is what i want to look like.


i was under 8 stone in that picture told i was too ripped for figure!!! only time ive ever had cuts in my thighs!

xx


----------



## Natalie Jakomis (Aug 14, 2009)

Mine has to be Andrea Carvlho.


----------

